# wedding



## pyropatty3761 (Sep 15, 2011)

Looking for ideas for a surprise halloween wedding.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Not to be rude or anything, but could you clarify a bit? What is a "surprise" wedding? Who exactly are you surprising? Are you the bride/groom, or are you a family member?

I'd love to help, but you gotta give more info!


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

Personnally, I would not like being surprised with a H'ween wedding... or any other type of wedding. LOL

I do want to be surprised with my funeral, tho.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

creeeepycathy said:


> Personally, I would not like being surprised with a H'ween wedding... or any other type of wedding. LOL


I'm in agreement. "Here is your bride/groom, now MARRY THEM!!" would _not_ be music to most people's ears








If you don't like someone, on the other hand, that would be a good way to give them a heart attack, I suppose...









Seriously, like stormygirl84 said, some clarification would be helpful; it's a bit confusing hearing 'surprise wedding'.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Most surprise weddings involve shotguns


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

yeah... surprise and wedding aren't two words generally used very well together..... 

maybe some clarification??? LOLOLOL


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> Most surprise weddings involve shotguns





witchymom said:


> yeah... surprise and wedding aren't two words generally used very well together.....


"Okay, I get that you're 'volunteering' me for a wedding... Now, could someone _please_ take the gun out of my back?!"


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm assuming pyropatty3761 is the bride and that she wants to have a Halloween party where when the guests arrived they are informed that they are actually there attending her wedding...

Am I close patty??


----------



## pyropatty3761 (Sep 15, 2011)

Its not a surprise for the bride and groom, just the guests. I am the bride and Im looking for ideas for mine and his costume.


----------



## pyropatty3761 (Sep 15, 2011)

You got it right.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Are you looking for something scary? Couples theme?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Bride of Frankenstein and Frankie. Predictible, but classic.

Morticcia and Gomez Addams.

Herman and Lilly Munster.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

pyropatty3761 said:


> Its not a surprise for the bride and groom, just the guests. I am the bride and Im looking for ideas for mine and his costume.


It would be helpful if you listed what you are both into, since there are so many costume options. I'll give it a shot and list a few ideas, anyhow









If you want to go darker: zombies, ghosts, vampires, the Devil and his bride, a ringleader and twisted clown, Grim Reaper and a dark angel, and so on are options.

If you desire to go a more comical route, you could always dress as a couple of monkeys (one wearing a veil and the other sporting a bowtie), a gorilla and a banana, a fireman and hydrant, or tacky tourists.


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

My room mate in college got married on Halloween and I perfromed the ceremony. What they did, which was way classier than I expected, was they did an arbor with vines and orange lights and I think black flowers, then they did a couple tombstones with moss and bones and a coffin behind with a fogger. They wore traditional wedding clothes, but has masquerade masks for everyone to wear, it was really nice.


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

Halloween bride here as well--in fact this year I will be a silver Halloween bride (25th anniversary). I wore the coolest black dress I could find with a black veil--it was something I probably would not have been able to wear to anything else, but I loved it so I kind of satisfied the getting to wear a really special dress thing that traditional brides get to do. 

It would help to know what kind of things you like to help you with what to wear. Something gothic, dark, and outlandish could be fun if both of you are into that kind of Halloween vibe.

The first thing that came to mind was something others mentioned--you as a hillbilly pregnant bride--with your husband dressed in whatever with a shotgun in his back...or something along that line if you are going for funny...there are a lot of funny ways to go..but again need more info.

Whatever you decide--best wishes! I absolutely love have a Halloween wedding anniversary!


----------



## pyropatty3761 (Sep 15, 2011)

So the wedding is a surprise for everyone but the bride, groom and minister. The theme is circus freaks and I got nothin.


----------



## cstmpprl (Sep 20, 2011)

Bearded Lady?? Lion taimer and Lion,


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

I liked this costume cause it almost looks bride like http://shrsl.com/?~163c and he could be the knife thrower. You could also play off the "risk" you two are taking. Instead of an alter/pillars/trellis you could do one of those spinning knife boards as a backdrop for your ceremony. Congrats and good luck!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love the costume above and the knife thrower and his target. It is awesome. What fun party turned wedding.


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

Half man, half woman--with both of you being a bride/groom? bearded lady, tattooed man, wild woman or man, Siamese twins, probably all of the old time circus freak stuff is not so politically correct anymore. More modern freak shows are centered around piercings, tattoos, ability to mutilate your body in all sorts of ways, eat glass, etc--not so wedding like ideas...hard theme--I like the knife thrower idea. Personally I think the half bride/half groom has the most fun possibilities.


----------



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

I like the knife thrower....cute !!!!


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

we had a halloween wedding a couple years ago. I was the 'Black Widow' with red crystal spider jewelry and a spider fascinator headback with a long black veil. I wore a black corsett and a black tulle skirt. DH was more or less Victor from Corpse Bride. 

we did finger foods but had a kick ass spider cake made at a local bakery. The cake wasn't cheap but it was soooo worth it.


----------



## Elena Iuliana (Mar 2, 2012)

you want to wear a costume instead of a bridal gown?


----------

